

One page per day - grandalf

please review a quick project:<p>http://www.onepageperday.com
======
drallison
This looks to be a great tool, a creative writer's dream.

I'd like to see a terms of use statement, a privacy statement, and some
controls as to what's private (ought to be the default) and what's open
(everything private is fine). Using google and/or twitter creds is nice for
the weak of memory, but it means revealing username and passwords for those
sites, which in many users eyes is a security breech. It would be nice if you
had a username/password for the site itself so that the paranoid can indulge
in application isolation.

I suspect you'll get lots of people suggesting enhancements but, if I were
you, I'd reject them. What's nice is the total simplicity and the daily
reminder.

~~~
grandalf
thanks for the great comments.

I will add the privacy policy info, etc. The google auth is completely secure
(a feature via app engine) but I think the twitter auth could be secured a bit
more. Interesting idea about adding a username/password option for the site
itself.

------
cj
Nice. Some things to consider...

-I'd be concerned with the privacy of my text

-In what form is the reminder?

-What am i supposed to write? Some examples (diary, fictional stories, grocery lists) would inspire my use of it.

Those 3 points should be addressed on the homepage.

A more pronounced signup/login link would also be good.

~~~
grandalf
thanks for the ideas. Out of curiosity, what could be done to make you feel
more comfortable about the privacy of your text? Would a bit of verbiage help?
Or would you distrust any cloud service?

------
grandalf
<http://www.onepageperday.com> clickable link.

~~~
minus1
I like it. Some thoughts on the design:

-Stack the controls vertically on the right. Center the "blank sheet" (to make it feel more like a sheet on a desk or typewriter).

-Cut the half-sheet from the top (it felt a little crowded to me... not sure where to place your "just start typing note, but it might be nice to fade in briefly and then out).

-Adjust the alignment on the header.

-Lighten the page outline to #AAAAAA and shrink the drop shadow to 3px.

Maybe it's too minimalist, but here's how I would imagine it:

<http://michael-kelly.com/minor-onepageperdaycom-edits>

Good luck!

~~~
grandalf
thanks much for the great suggestions. I was thinking that the "half sheet"
would be more like a 1.5" bit of the previous page, to minimally trigger the
writer's memory of where he/she left off before... for subsequent pages it's
what you ended on, not the starting note...

I am in full agreement with the rest of your suggestions... btw I think the
shading is a bit different on different computers, which led me to the larger
drop shadow, etc. But I'll reduce it a bit and change the border color.

------
eliot_sykes
Allow people to try it out without signing in, then give them the option
afterwards to register or give them an easy way to create a login like
<http://writeboard.com/>

~~~
grandalf
interesting idea... i will have to think about how to make that easy ... i
suppose it could pop up a facebox that offered to save if they signed in...

------
aeontech
nice. although seems like pretty much the same idea as <http://750words.com>

~~~
samratjp
With some distinction, 750words is more as a de-stressor.

~~~
grandalf
yeah onepageperday is supposed to be more of a "1% per day" sort of thing...

------
kachhalimbu
would be helpful if you include a link to your site in your gentle reminder
email

~~~
grandalf
done!

------
pwim
Why use periods between each word? I makes it look like a domain name.

~~~
grandalf
fixed.

------
stevederico
this would work well with <http://www.dontbreakthechain.com>

~~~
grandalf
yes! I was thinking of putting in a calendar like that!

